# Help With Comparison



## gtown (Nov 17, 2020)

Neither are Chicago Schwinn.  The blue one is a 1988 5 speed.  The black one is a 7 speed.
Does anyone have any idea of what the manufacture date is for the black one?  
How do the 2 compare head to head?
Any other helpful information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2020)

No build date on the head badge? From what I've seen the 2000 was the first year for the 7 speed but it sure doesn't look like your Cruiser. You sure that's a 7 speed and not a 6?


----------

